# Shopping mall tragedy, Kemerovo, Siberia



## xyz (Mar 27, 2018)

Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.

Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64

Thousands protest over Russia fire tragedy




While Putin was right about "criminal negligence" and so forth, the problem is Russia is in a state of total corruption for which he himself should be blamed.

Bribes everywhere, fire inspectors were probably bribed to turn a blind eye to the fire code violations and dangers. 

It's this corruption the raised the price of the Winter Olympics at Sochi:


Putin wasn't personally involved in the Kemerovo fire as he was in the Kursk disaster though.


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2018)

*Granny says, "Dat's right - is all Putin's fault...*
*




*
*Police: Fire exits blocked in Russian mall fire that killed dozens*
_March 26, 2018 -- Russian authorities said Monday the fire exits were blocked and no alarm went off when a fire blazed through a shopping center, killing more than 60 people_


> Russia's Investigative Committee said there were "serious violations" at the Zimnyaya Vishnya mall -- also known as the Winter Cherry mall -- which broke out Sunday in the Siberian city of Kemerovo. It burned through a movie multiplex and a children's play area, fire officials said. Children were among the casualties.  In an early report, first deputy Vladimir Chernov said officials found 13 bodies in the movie theater. Dozens of children also were reported missing.  Monday, officials said the death toll had risen to 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Putin criticized after mall fire kills 64, including 41 children*
_March 27, 2018 -- While Russian President Vladimir Putin claimed "criminal negligence" caused the deaths of 64 people, including 41 children, in a fire at a Siberian mall, protesters scrutinized the president and other officials for breaches in the building's safety regulations_


> On Tuesday, relatives of the victims, along with thousands of others, rallied outside of the mall's remains to call for those responsible to step down over safety breaches. It's emerged that the mall had a faulty fire alarm system and that its fire exits were locked.  Russia's Investigative Committee said there were "serious violations" at the Zimnyaya Vishnya mall -- also known as the Winter Cherry mall -- which broke out Sunday in the Siberian city of Kemerovo. It burned through a movie multiplex and a children's play area, fire officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2018)

*Russia mall fire ignited by ejected youths...*
*



*
*Russia mall fire ignited by ejected youths, business owner says*
_March 28, 2018 -- As authorities try to find the cause of a shopping mall fire that killed 64 people, mostly children, the owner of a business there said it was sparked by a group who'd been escorted off the property_


> Nadezhda Suddenok, director of the company that rents the top two floors of the mall, said she believes the fire is a case of arson.  According to court documents, Suddenok said a group of 17- to 27-year olds who had previously been escorted out of the mall set the place on fire.  "These teenagers were of different nationalities, I can't say which nationality exactly, but with a black beard, like those worn by people of the Chechen, Caucasus, nationality," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 28, 2018)

waltky said:


> *Russia mall fire ignited by ejected youths...*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What kinda ejected youths were they? Native Russian, or-?


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...



1) depreciation of Muscovite buildings today - *80%*, everyday something goes down,  burn there *with people inside *

2) why paid olgono trolls post here PR, AD - pictures of Muscovy? in reality , Muscovy (outside Moscow)  is *Somalia in snow* , a bamboo empire, the situation there  is very , *very bad *

3) the owner of this center is a member of Putler´s EDRO party , which means she will 100% get away with this. 

4) this situation , the protests in *Volokolamsk *against the local landfil   have  changed Muscovite slave mentality 










Волоколамск - Таня крутая, будь как Таня

https://en.crimerussia.com/gromkie-...-vorobyov-at-volokolamsk-rally-is-now-a-meme/

The Moscow region's great trash upheaval: A movement against poor trash management and public health risks erupts outside Russia's capital


----------



## xyz (Mar 29, 2018)

Click to enlarge. Striking are the lenient sentences for the Lame Horse tragedy, although they did convict some fire inspectors.

Club 911 sentences even more lenient, in Moscow (!) too. Can you say c-o-r-r-u-p-t-i-o-n? And why the bartenders?


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

xyz said:


> Click to enlarge. Striking are the lenient sentences for the Lame Horse tragedy, although they did convict some fire inspectors.



have you seen the geography? 90% behind the _*Ural maintains  , where all Muscovite money (oil, gas) come from

NORILSK 




Yakutia 












*_


----------



## waltky (Mar 29, 2018)

Granny says dat babushka needs to...

... slap dat wine  bibber...

... severely `bout the head an' shoulders.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

Was this the fire where the security had turned off the alarm and all exits were locked?

If so, that explanation doesn’t seem plausible.


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Was this the fire where the security had turned off the alarm and all exits were locked?
> 
> If so, that explanation doesn’t seem plausible.


it never worked as it´d, the bribes  were payed , this how things work in Putlerstan


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 29, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...



Yes, he's partly responsible, but then the voters voted him in (I don't mean recently) and should also be held responsible.


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

Taliati


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

center of *Kemerovo* today = end of all protests ...Putler did it again










very similar ...


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

*the Governor *


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Mar 29, 2018)

This is just horrifying


----------



## Litwin (Mar 29, 2018)

depotoo said:


> This is just horrifying


we see the last days of khan juchi empire , nothing else ...its collapsing


----------



## Litwin (Mar 30, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...



bad , bad news , the father sold 3* kids, *wife, a her sister to Puter OZERO, gang . ONLY in Muscovy...

*first *>





THAN, = "Majdan (West, Liberal - Jews, Ukrainians, etc.) did it"


Родственник погибших в Кемерове — о виновниках трагедии

Video


----------



## Litwin (Mar 31, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...



*77% Muscovites *say Putin is responsible for Kemerovo tragedy 

Опросы / На ваш взгляд, лично Владимир Путин несёт ответственность за случившееся в Кемерово?


----------



## Litwin (Mar 31, 2018)

latynina about Kemerovo tragedy, she blames Putler as well


----------



## Litwin (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 1, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...



Governor quits over deadly Russia fire


----------



## Taz (Apr 2, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...


The only good Russian is a dead Russian.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 10, 2018)

xyz said:


> Surprisingly there isn't a topic on this already.
> 
> Russian shopping centre inferno kills 64
> 
> ...



Tuleev´s "dacha", bloody *Asiatic hell ...*


----------

